# Schatten HFN acoustic pickups. Anyone have one?



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm wondering if anyone around these parts has, or has tried the Schatten HFN pickup (passive or active). Schatten's website has a lot of glowing customer feedback, but I can't find any reviews anywhere.

http://www.schattendesign.com/index.htm


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Matt...A bump to keep this question current as I'm interested.

No direct knowledge, just general impressions from folks. I have used a few Dualies over the years and still have two (one in a mandolin, one in a guitar), and they've performed well as a backup system when I prefer mics. What you're asking about is more sophisticated, and from what I've heard, better sounding. I like the company, they were great to deal with 10 years ago when I first bought a lot of pickups from them for installation in mine and other's guitars. I've been considering the HFN for a certain used Beneteau I acquired.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I just bought and installed a Schatten AT-04 on my Godin 5th Avenue. I had some installation issues, but got Les Schatten on the phone personally when I called for tech support. Very helpful.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Hi Matt...A bump to keep this question current as I'm interested.
> 
> No direct knowledge, just general impressions from folks. I have used a few Dualies over the years and still have two (one in a mandolin, one in a guitar), and they've performed well as a backup system when I prefer mics. What you're asking about is more sophisticated, and from what I've heard, better sounding. I like the company, they were great to deal with 10 years ago when I first bought a lot of pickups from them for installation in mine and other's guitars. I've been considering the HFN for *a certain used Beneteau I acquired*.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I'd be interested in reacquiring that guitar... 

I've had duallies in a classical and in that beneteau. Good but not great in live situation, and need preamps to shine. Recorded I really liked the dualies.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I have used the HFN Artist active and really liked it. It replaced an IBeam, and I thought did a better job. I am currently using K&K PWM system. I can't say it is a better sound, but I do like the fact that the K&K puts out a very hot signal, so can be run passively without a battery inside the guitar.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

I use the Schatten HFN. Les Schatten is an old "grasser" and instrument builder. If you want sound that is true to the guitar it's in, strongly consider it. If you know "grassers", they pretty much despise pickups and most use microphones for performance needs due to the faithful reproduction of a mic.

As I'm slightly getting off topic, let me rewind and say Schatten transducers are extremely faithful to keeping the sound of your instrument "true".
He provides good documentation for installation and provides a couple of methods for fastening the transducer to the bridge plate. 

I have also successfully removed them from guitars and re-installed into other guitars FWIW.
I bring this point up because many folks also like the K&K however, once the K&K is installed, it is very difficult to remove it to re-install into another guitar if required.

Schatten gets my vote every time. Tried, true and proven themselves to me.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Grenvilleter said:


> I use the Schatten HFN. Les Schatten is an old "grasser" and instrument builder. If you want sound that is true to the guitar it's in, strongly consider it. If you know "grassers", they pretty much despise pickups and most use microphones for performance needs due to the faithful reproduction of a mic.
> 
> As I'm slightly getting off topic, let me rewind and say Schatten transducers are extremely faithful to keeping the sound of your instrument "true".
> He provides good documentation for installation and provides a couple of methods for fastening the transducer to the bridge plate.
> ...


thanks! You've made up my mind (finally!), now I just have to decide if I want passive or active.


----------



## Marek (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi,

My experience with HFN pickup is: It will sound as good, as your guitar top deck resonate.
I mean if your guitar's top is rather stiff and thick, you would probably be dissappointed with results.
On the other hand, if you have nice sounding instrument, HFN will gather it and send it to amp.

Active or Passive issue. I've started with passive one with some cheap DI-BOX (Samson).
Then get Artist preamp to check if sound would be better and it was. 

Today I would stay with passive one and bought nice exernal preamp (like L.R. Baggs Para DI, Venue DI) which I could use on stage with more instruments, dont worry about batteries inside the guitar, have decent EQ, notch and phase control, also DI output to PA system.

Regards,
Marek.


----------

